# Wednesday 3rd October 2018 (Day after H4H Liphook)



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

Just want to see what the interest is in a game on the day after H4H at Liphook. Wednesday 3rd October 2018.

Please post below if you would like to play, almost certainly in the morning. If we have enough interest, I will look at arranging a small society, but if it is just a handful we could look at signing forumers in as guests at local courses. Unfortunately I can not get a society at Blackmoor, so was thinking of trying Hindhead. Usually need at least 12 for a society. Would be nice to keep everyone together so will see what numbers look like.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2017)

If it's within an hour from Heathrow and in the morning then i'd be interested. Im looking at staying overnight on the 2nd and fly home the Wednesday rather than try and rush to the airport afterwards.

Still undecided though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2017)

Iâ€™m interested and I suspect the three NE Boys would be


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 17, 2017)

I doubt I would play unless it's a super cheap deal, but I could most likely host some people at Stoneham if needed.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes please :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 17, 2017)

I won't be playing on the Wednesday. Thanks


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2017)

Not for me Iâ€™m going to be heading home but might try and sneak in a game further north if anyone fancies it. Not going to think too much about it until nearer the time!


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			I doubt I would play unless it's a super cheap deal, but I could most likely host some people at Stoneham if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve. That may be an option.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 17, 2017)

I have booked to stay over after HFH as I prefer a steady drive back in the afternoon so I would like a game on the Wednesday please.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m interested and I suspect the three NE Boys would be
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, Khamelion, Hacker and myself are still there for the Wednesday, so yes, that would be cool Rich, and cheers for mentioning us Phil :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2017)

Put me and the old man down Rich


----------



## Bogie Boy (Nov 18, 2017)

If it's a top track Rich then I'm up for it. Cheers BB


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2017)

Major course works tie at mine so I'm up for it please. :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 19, 2017)

So those interested would be:-

LiverpoolPhil
Khamelion
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
JamesR
BigFoot
PokerJoke
PokerJoke's Dad
Bogie Boy
Blue in Munich

Possible:-
Val
SteveW86


----------



## User2021 (Nov 19, 2017)

So those interested would be:-

LiverpoolPhil
Khamelion
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
JamesR
BigFoot
PokerJoke
PokerJoke's Dad
Bogie Boy
Blue in Munich

Possible:-
Val
SteveW86
Jobr1850 - will try, but 3 days on the trot may be pushing it.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 21, 2018)

Any idea if this day is still going ahead?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2018)

I won't be playing on the Wednesday but I can host at Broadstone on the Sunday before. I can sign in 3 and Louise is rejoining so if she is free I can ask her to join us and sign in another 3 so possibly 6 spaces available but Brian has already blagged one of them.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Games will be available, details nearer the time. Probably look at playing as guests at local forumers courses.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2018)

richart said:



			Games will be available, details nearer the time. Probably look at playing as guests at local forumers courses.
		
Click to expand...

Cool Rich, would be great to sort something for the Wednesday, we've all booked to stay Wednesday night then head up to Stoke Rochford GC 100yrds off the M1 on the way home on Thursday, so would be great to have something organised for Wednesday  :thup:  https://www.stokerochfordgolfclub.co.uk/ its a we Gem of a place...


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 21, 2018)

A1 mate not M1.
Just in case anyone was planning to take a route back on the wrong road...


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 21, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Cool Rich, would be great to sort something for the Wednesday, we've all booked to stay Wednesday night then head up to Stoke Rochford GC 100yrds off the M1 on the way home on Thursday, so would be great to have something organised for Wednesday  :thup:  https://www.stokerochfordgolfclub.co.uk/ its a we Gem of a place...
		
Click to expand...

If you want to commit to something on the Wednesday and have a plan in place I can host at Stoneham, normally a mid week stable ford on Wednesdays, but I'm sure we can fit people in. It might be too far south, but the offer is there.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			A1 mate not M1.
Just in case anyone was planning to take a route back on the wrong road...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the correction - just as well Iâ€™m not driving this year ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			If you want to commit to something on the Wednesday and have a plan in place I can host at Stoneham, normally a mid week stable ford on Wednesdays, but I'm sure we can fit people in. It might be too far south, but the offer is there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks there will be the 3 Northeners Khamelion, Hacker Hughes & myself, weâ€™ll play anywhere within distance of the hotel in Aldershot ðŸ‘


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 21, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Thanks there will be the 3 Northeners Khamelion, Hacker Hughes & myself, weâ€™ll play anywhere within distance of the hotel in Aldershot ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Stoneham is about an hour from there, if thats close enough then it looks like we have a 4 ball


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

It would help me if we could arrange individual games later when I know who wants to play, and where we can play. If there enough looking for a game, I may sort out one course so we can all play together.

Plenty of time, so those looking for a game, and those that can host please keep any eye on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## Twire (Mar 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I won't be playing on the Wednesday but I can host at Broadstone on the Sunday before. I can sign in 3 and Louise is rejoining so if she is free I can ask her to join us and sign in another 3 so possibly 6 spaces available but Brian has already blagged one of them.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in this if it was an afternoon game Gordon. Also would there be a spot for PaulW?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2018)

Twire said:



			I'd be interested in this if it was an afternoon game Gordon. Also would there be a spot for PaulW?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing fixed in stone yet Neil so happy to arrange it for the afternoon to accommodate you both


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 22, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Stoneham is about an hour from there, if thats close enough then it looks like we have a 4 ball
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect.  See what comes about nearer the time, as per Richs post, and we  can see what the consensus is then.  Just checked Stoneham course, looks fab :thup:


----------

